# Acceptable use of the Breeding board



## HHO admin (28 July 2009)

Dear forum users

There has been some debate about what is, and is not, acceptable use of the breeding board so I hope that this post will provide further clarification on some grey areas. These points apply to all users of this board including stallion owners, stud owners and their associates.


Do not link to stud websites in your signature.

Do not start new threads about your own stallion/stud or any stallion/stud that you are associated with, including threads about your stallions progeny. 

Forum members are welcome to post pictures of their foals on the forum, but if the forum admin believe these have been posted with a commercial intent or the thread becomes of a commercial nature (eg: to sell the foal, promote the foal's sire/stud, etc.) then we reserve the right to remove them.

Stallion owners ARE encouraged to respond to questions made by third parties about their stallions, but please keep it brief and to the point and _do not _post pics/videos/weblinks in your response. Invite readers to contact you by PM for further information.

Stallion owners ARE allowed to suggest their stallions in response to "which stallion for my mare" type posts, but please comply with the same guidelines as in point 4.

Any individual who is considered to be posting about a particular stallion in a manner that could be considered promotional in nature, risks having action taken against their account regardless of whether they can be identified as being directly linked to that stallion or not.

The advertising and/or promotion of any sale/auction is not permitted on this board.

There is no place in the forum for individuals who are rude, abusive or in any way unpleasant to each other or other members of the breeding community, regardless of what has gone on in the past and whether those individuals are current forum users or not.

Please be aware that this forum consists of users who may have used your stallion, stud or services in the past and provided that their comments are factually accurate and in keeping with the rules of this forum they are entitled to post their opinions of your services.

If you feel that a individual has breached these guidelines then please use the 'Report Post' facility by clicking the icon adjacent to the post in question so the matter can be investigated. Please note that any request for a post to be removed must be made by the affected party.

These guidelines run alongside the main forum terms and conditions, which can be accessed via a link at the bottom of the page.

HHO reserve the right to amend and/or append these guidelines without further notice.

Any breach of the above posting guidelines may result in your access to the Breeding board being disabled.

Thank you for your assistance.

HHO Admin

Courtesy warnings will not be issued for breaches of any of the above posting guidelines.


----------

